

Show HN:  Tell in Future - sagganitra

Please provide your feedback for my small webapp, http://tellinfuture.com .  An easy and instant way of creating time capsules. Write a message , select the time when you want your message to be visible and that's it. Share the URL you get with your friends and make them desperately waiting for the time when the message will show up.
Write messages to future you, friends or anyone at all.
======
rnernento
Not sure that I understand the point of this... but it works well. I
particularly like your date/time picker. I think the design would benefit from
centering and better margins. "send Feedback" should be "Send Feedback" and
shouldn't be flush with the left side of the page.

------
sagganitra
clickable <http://tellinfuture.com>

